

What's the best way to visit startups in the valley? - oldpond

How does one connect with startups who are interested in hosting visitors for a quick tour?
======
oldpond
My challenge right now is finding good talent for co-founders or developers.
My post on Craigslist got zero response, and my post on eLance got only one
response from a fellow down in Uruguay.

I was at CAST 2010 this summer, and the buzz around the table led me to a
small development company in Grand Rapids that hosted a bunch of us on a tour.
It was great to learn about their business model and generate ideas.

I've applied to founder school in January, and if accepted I am sure there
will be lots of good advice to go around. But, I am leading a workshop at eBay
in a couple of weeks and thought I could make good use of my free time down
there and perhaps figure out how to solve my talent problem.

Thanks for your advice and taking the time to respond.

------
limedaring
Email and ask? If they're too busy, they'll tell you, but most startups that I
know that have graduated to an office are fine if someone comes by during
lunch to see the office/people.

------
gasull
You have to go to the open events they organize, if they do.

------
niccolop
email one of the founders, they'll normally be keen for a coffee, if you've
got a legitimate reason to visit. A little product praise never hurts either
:-)

------
staunch
Try asking on Twitter @their_co and/or their founders.

------
CGherb256k
I don't think start ups are too into visitor hours...

~~~
kevinelliott
I don't agree. I see people on Facebook and Twitter visiting startups all the
time (both tech celeb, and non-celeb types).

~~~
niico
Well, yeah.. celebs can pretty much crash anywhere and they will get in. A
regular hacker wont be that lucky.

I would recommend to email them suggesting a feature, write a couple codes of
line and give it to them and tell them you are a great fan of the company and
would love to get to meet them or just have a cup of coffee there.

TIP: Dont go there empty handed.

